# موقع جميل لطلاب الهندسة الصناعية



## indust_a (12 مايو 2007)

www.ie4iu.com


----------



## bazokka (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى ربنا يكرمك بس انت فى هندسة صناعية جامعة ايه


----------



## indust_a (15 مايو 2007)

الموقع هو لطلاب الهندسة الصناعية فى الجامعة الاسلامية 
(انا طالب فى الجامعة الاسلامية)


----------



## فلسطيني (15 مايو 2007)

هذا موقع مسيس يعني سياسي حزبي وليس موقع علمي اطلاقا 
مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## indust_a (16 مايو 2007)

وجهة نظرك اخى وانتا حر فيها انتا ما عاجبك الموقع يمكن غيرك يعجبو او يستفيد منو
ويمكن يلاقيه عكس ما انتا بتحكى ويلاقى فيه مواضيع مهمة وحلوة
انا شخصيا كنت بدى شى معين ولقيته هناك وكل واحد حرفى رأيه
وشكرا اخى على رأيك


----------



## محمود الجنابي (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## abonjod (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## islam2a (24 يوليو 2007)

موقع جميل فعلا
شكرا لك


----------



## indust_a (24 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا أخوانى على تفاعلكم وزيارتكم للموقع ..

ومبسوط جدا انو الموقع نال اعجابكم 
وان شاء الله تستفيدو منه و تضعوا فيه كل خبراتكم التي تفيد غيركم 
وتحياتي لكل المهندسين


----------



## أسير السحاب (29 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------

